# Genetic Testing Tissue after D&C



## lola13

I had a D&C today after my first pregnancy & miscarriage. The doctor suggested we test the tissue since it took 3 1/2 years for us to conceive.

Has anyone else had this done? Or, is anyone else waiting for results and want to support one another?

I'm not sure what the results can show. Will they be able to pinpoint if the issue is with me or DH?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi.. I havent had a D&C done.. although it may be inevitable I'm waiting it out naturally for now. It was also my first pregnancy and miscarriage. It took DH and I 2 1/2 years, so I feel your pain! I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

I have heard the testing they do can determine if it was a chromosomal abnormality or not, but I don't think it can tell you much other than that. I may be wrong though. Good luck I hope you get some answers.


----------



## Lottie86

If they determine the baby had a chromosome abnormality then they can take blood samples from you and your partner to see if either of you have a chromosome abnormality or if both of you carry a recessive gene that can cause a problem in the baby or if it was just one of those random chance events at conception. Depending on the results they will prob send you for genetic counselling and to see a geneticist. It can take *months* to get an appt to see a geneticist though unfortunately. Hope this helps.


----------



## annmc30

i had a medical mmc on 29th july i was 16+2wks and baby had died at 13wks we have to wait til 12th oct for results on y baby had died as we have been trying for 14ys we mc last yr and this yr we had ivf,


----------



## MummyIwanabe

oh honey, I am so sorry to hear of this. I remember you on the threads around same time as me. I am so gutted for you :hugs:


----------



## kanga

Hi Lola, I had a D&C on Saturday and dh recalls the doctor saying (I don't recall this as was v woozy!) they would send off the sample for testing. Do you know how long it takes to get the results hun? x

That was my 2nd mc, I have just googled recurrent miscarriage clinics and can't decide whether to go to one or not. Or whether we should just see if it is 3rd time lucky

Are you going to try again relatively soon or do you think you will wait a bit. I have read of people taking years to cocieve no 1 which was unfortunately lost, but then concieve again relatively quickly and it be a successful pregnancy, please dont give up hope x


----------



## lola13

Thanks everyone for your responses. I have a follow-up appointment next week, which will be two weeks after the d&c. I hope they'll have the results then, although I don't know if it takes longer.

When it first happened, I swore I would never try again. I suppose that's a typical initial reaction for some of us. As time passes, I think I will be able to try again. I think I'll go back to IUI which was successful for us. I probably won't wait though - I'm 37 next month so tick-tock.


----------



## ljo1984

they did genetic testing on my first baby i lost after my d&c, it only took us 2 months to concieve but the sonograher said it could have been conjoined twins. i had an appointment with the consultant 4 months later which showed it was a girl, not conjoined twins (was a shadow on the scan) and she had a balanced translocation of 2 og her chromosomes. it wont highlight any problems with you and your OH, if they did find something they will then take blood from you both to ensure neither of you carry (they took blood from us to see if we carried any translocated chromasomes, although if we did theis would of made her have an unbalanced not balanced so i was sure they'd come back clear anyway which they did). also if they did find anything they can make you an appointment to see a genetic councelor who can give you much more detail, ours was fantastic. good luck and fingers crossed all is clear. xxx


----------



## Hollybush75

As previous answers have said it's to see if there are any chromosomal issues.

My last baby got tested and the results came back as normal. It did take a while though for the results to come back - 8 weeks for mine.


----------



## dan-o

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. We lost our first pregnancy too, I wouldn't wish it upon anyone. 

I gave consent to get mine tested after my D&C (March 2009) good job I did as it came back as a triploid baby (two sets of paternal DNA, one set of maternal) & a suspected partial molar pregnancy. I was able to then get follow up & treatment. 

I would definitley give consent for testing again now, after going through that!


----------



## vickyd

I had genetic testing after my mmc, the results took almost 3 months to come out....The result was trisomy 22, however the geneticist did not recomend karyotype testing for me and DH. This is recomended only after 3 losses.
I am very sorry for your loss, i know it feels like you will never recover but you will. Before my mmc I also had to terminate my first pregnancy at 23 weeks two months prior. I thought i would give up after my second loss but you find strength reserves you never knew you had. I really hope you find the strength to try again.


----------



## heather20422

I had a d&c at 12 weeks 2 days and i was wondering if they would come back with the sex of the baby if i sent it for gentic testing?


----------



## FeLynn

I got my results back 7 weeks later. I found out my baby was my baby girl and there was nothing wrong with her. this was my 3rd loss in 8 months. I am glad nothing was wrong with her but at the same time is raised more questions and Im not getting answers. So its unknown as to why my babys heart stopped at 13.2 weeks. which makes me feel so angry and hurt I feel I could have prevented this since there was nothing wrong with her. Maybe my princess just couldn't handle the high levels of stress. Sorry for you loss.


----------



## ljo1984

Yep I found out the sex from the testing. I knew she was going to genetics but it never even crossed my mind I'd find out the sex till the consultant said when I met her. X


----------



## gormama

I also had the testing done and it came back in about 2 weeks. I asked if they knew the sex and they told me it was a girl and she had trisomy 16, which is incompatible with a live birth. Good luck to you.


----------



## JenX

gormama said:


> I also had the testing done and it came back in about 2 weeks. I asked if they knew the sex and they told me it was a girl and she had trisomy 16, which is incompatible with a live birth. Good luck to you.

For my second loss, same here- two weeks and it was a girl with trisomy 2, also incompatible with a live birth.


----------

